
IBM solar dish produces heat and power  - wglb
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/513986/ibm-solar-dish-does-double-duty/
======
gcr
This doesn't _produce_ heat, it _absorbs_ heat and converts some of it into
energy. Details are important here.

